# San Francisco Orchid Expo



## cpmaniac (Feb 22, 2020)

Attended the SF Show today...here's a few slipper photos:




















Cheers,
Paul


----------



## abax (Feb 22, 2020)

Thank you for the photos. I attended a few years ago
and enjoyed the show a great deal...and spent far more
money than I intended. Wuh oh!


----------



## troy (Feb 23, 2020)

Where was the show at? It used to be at one of the peirs in the harbor


----------



## cpmaniac (Feb 23, 2020)

Yes, it was being held at the piers at Fort Mason. Now it's back at the SF County Fair Building, in Golden Gate Park. I picked up a preorder from Ecuagenera, and found a couple other plants for sale to squeeze into my overcrowded benches.


----------



## troy (Feb 23, 2020)

I spent hours at the fort mason shows, I really enjoyed those, I imagine the fair grounds it's a little smaller and in different buildings... wonderful vendors, thanks for posting!!


----------

